# Lithuanian: "Thanks for today..."



## 1234plet

Hi everyone,

I don't speak a word of Lithuanian, but I have a friend who does and I wanted to make her happy by saying something in that language to her. 

So, how do you say: "Thanks for today! Hope we'll see each other soon again." in Lithuanian?

Thank you!


----------



## deine

It would be- "Ačiū už šiandieną! Tikiuosi kad greitai vėl pasimatysime"

I translated it but we never say "Thanks for today!" (Ačiū už šiandieną!)
Or we say it somehow different


----------



## 1234plet

Thanks! 
How do you say it then?


----------



## jokavers

I suppose you could say "Ačiū už nuostabią diena/vakarą" (Thanks for a wonderful day/evening)


----------

